# General > Music >  Rate the guitarist

## zebedy

in re to the last thread!

Hows about we make a top 10 guitarist for caithness/sutherland??

this will have a few debates im shur? mwhaha  ::

----------


## K dragon

oh great ego trip and another infamous caithness.org war

curse you zebedy!!!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

I don't really know a whole lot, but here is some from back in the day and from today that shoudl be considered. I think its best to have who you woudl put in an honorable mention list rather that rate them against each other so these ae in no particular order.

Phil Humphries
John Newton
John Sutherland
Alec McIntosh
Isaac Sutherland
Joe Paterson
Stevie Taylor

I didn't really know a lot of guitar players, these are just the few I know, but if I remember any more I will shove them up. Still think it would be great to just make an alphabetical list of guitar chiels instead of starting a possible orgument  :Wink:

----------


## moncur

Andrew Middleyard, king of metal IMHO as he burnt heavy metal into me (literally!)

----------


## zebedy

fantastic!

" Orgument "

haha

think about it... the last BEAST of a war we had on the org was with the dude

" uppiebalad "

*cringe*  :Smile:  lawl

----------


## K dragon

ugh, dont mention that name.

i need a good long soak in a bath of bleach

----------


## theboysintheband

Theres a cheil Kevin Jack from Golspie whos pretty bleedin' good.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Phil Humphries
John Newton
John Sutherland
Alec McIntosh
Isaac Sutherland
Joe Paterson
Stevie Taylor
Andrew Middleyard
Douglas Cowie
Davie Shearer
Stevie Bremner
Ian "Suds" Sutherland
Ruby Bain
Jamie Swanson---------------Jude, Maydays
Kevin Jack------------who's he again??? lmao

there's afew more

----------


## Jeid

Stevie Taylor
John Newton
Isaac Sutherland

----------


## goggs1987

whats the criteria?

 ::

----------


## Deemac

Eh, I think you need to be able to play guitar . . . . .

(I can play the chord "G" does that count?)

 . . . . and you live in Caithness or Sutherland!!

My vote goes to Rossie Murray (Whisky). A "unique" talent indeed!!!! ::

----------


## zebedy

Joe Paterson
Isaac Sutherland
John Sutherland
Luke Gunn
Chris Maycock
John Newton
James Rowbottom
Stu Maitland

----------


## K dragon

yeah joe paterson, definately. i think he should go in the other thread for always over looked guitarists too.

the boys experimental styles and jazz is mental, used to torture me by always playing stairway to heaven lol

----------


## Gleber2

I wonder how many muso's know that Bob Miller from the Pet Shop is one of the best guitarists in the county.

----------


## K dragon

cant say i did

----------


## appleskin

> in re to the last thread!
> 
> Hows about we make a top 10 guitarist for caithness/sutherland??
> 
> this will have a few debates im shur? mwhaha


poor charlie mcintosh the only acoustic player never got avote

----------


## the_big_mac

Andrew Middleyard, pure Metal genius  :: 


Who also happens to quite like the corrs and enya  ::

----------


## moncur

> Andrew Middleyard, pure Metal genius 
> 
> 
> Who also happens to quite like the corrs and enya


ah that is the clever/ dumb balance kicking in. for every clever thing that happens, a dumb thing happens to replace the earths balance!

----------


## Jeid

Talked about this at band practise tonight... Michael Maitland has been missed out. Oh dear oh dear.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Kevin Appleyard...................... ::  sorry Kev

FTR I've a recording somewhere of Michael Maitland going back to (preparing to be corrected.....) 1980 I think....

----------


## Jeid

> Kevin Appleyard...................... sorry Kev
> 
> FTR I've a recording somewhere of Michael Maitland going back to (preparing to be corrected.....) 1980 I think....


Aye, I mind I bought a few bits of gear from him when I started out. He was a nice guy and damn could he shred!

----------


## Gleber2

It was indeed 1980 that I recorded Mike Maitland when he was sixteen. His first group was Tartan Slave when he was nine I believe.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> It was indeed 1980 that I recorded Mike Maitland when he was sixteen. His first group was Tartan Slave when he was nine I believe.


With Marty Sutherland??? who also plays guitar fairly well, albeit as loud as any given amplifier will go with almost no exceptions

----------


## rob murray

There can be only be one contender..The Mighty Jeid, for power, texture and originality.

----------


## moncur

> There can be only be one contender..The Mighty Jeid, for power, texture and originality.


Bummin.......

----------


## zebedy

mighty?


what the fife?

----------


## Harmonix

Hey folks,

Just thought I'd pop up a wee link to my stuff on here, my page needs updating with new stuff but please check it out and let me know what you think. I am based in Sutherland too!  :Smile: 

www.myspace.com/robinsonkeith

Cheers,

Keith

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Hey folks,
> 
> Just thought I'd pop up a wee link to my stuff on here, my page needs updating with new stuff but please check it out and let me know what you think. I am based in Sutherland too! 
> 
> www.myspace.com/robinsonkeith
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Keith


Great work keith, fair enjoyed Wildcat, cracking track pipes an all  ::  
Four decent tracks there, only on the footsteps one i would re record the bass, sounds awful muffly and overdriven or something? Nice!

----------


## roblovesplastic

oh it says rate the guitarist up there, um generally the one who will never have enough volume.

7/10

yeah?

is that ok aye?

----------


## zenmaster

Does anyone remember a local guitar player called Raymond who died around 1984. I don't remember his surname but remember he used to go to the  chinese bar in Sir Georges Street, Thurso?

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Does anyone remember a local guitar player called Raymond who died around 1984. I don't remember his surname but remember he used to go to the  chinese bar in Sir Georges Street, Thurso?


#

Raymond Reid I think?

----------


## fingalmacool

> Does anyone remember a local guitar player called Raymond who died around 1984. I don't remember his surname but remember he used to go to the chinese bar in Sir Georges Street, Thurso?


 
I think the guy you are thinking about is Raymond Henderson, he played with Radio City and then the Blonde brothers. He was a very nice bloke to say the least, and a very good player. I think also it was late on in the 80s when he passed away.
Getting back to the thread, I think that there is one guitarist missing from the list, and that is Zebedys uncle Billy, who melted a few faces in his time.

----------


## nikki

There'a alot of young talented guitarists who go to the music-link-media youth club in wick. Alot of the best people who were there have now stopped going (getting a job plays havoc with one's social life) but in the up and coming guitar ratings id have to put my cousin Jordan Duffus first (honestly im not biased, he's only 13 and he can pretty much just listen to anything and play it almost perfectly straight away).

And just to mention the Music-Link_Media youth club will be holding a concert on the 27th of December, (in the Wick Youth Club at the top of the Blackstairs) which will be open to the public, so why not come in and hear some of Caithness's up and coming musicians live!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Does anyone remember a local guitar player called Raymond who died around 1984. I don't remember his surname but remember he used to go to the chinese bar in Sir Georges Street, Thurso?


I think there were two Raymond's that died, the Raymond that was with Radio City was not in 1984 I think because I saw him play "Dunkin Bagles" at the american base with Ian Sinclairs band when i was old enough to be drinking, I was only 15 in 1984. There was another musician called Raymond who died I think he played in a band with Craig Mackay but can't remember his name. Deemac will know.

----------


## zenmaster

> Raymond Reid I think?


Thanks, I think that was him. Sorry for a rather gloomy contribution to the thread.

----------


## Anne x

Kevin Jack protege of the great Davy Duff son of Geordie Jack 
Rossie Murray for whisky

and one to be named yet when I mind Ah Yes Billy Maitland

----------


## davem

Stu Maitland - a guitarist who knows when to play quietly, as well as when to shine; a real musician. Not that the aforementioned aren't, but he's something else and good company as well.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

John Sutherland

----------


## Saveman

Wasn't there a certain Barry Gordon in Caithness once......he used to get tones out of his leftie that would rattle the teeth in T Rex!

Though he's much more funky based now I hear......

----------


## Reev

I am saddened and DISGUSTED (yes.....really i am........... :: ) that it hasnt been mentioned yet, quite shocked really lol

Graeme Craig (Bones), yes i play in a band with him, i dont for one second believe him to be the best, but he has an amazing talent, so very eager as well, hardest looking guitarist ive ever seen, haha, not one mention, ill have to tell him to hammer you all, HAVE YOU SEEN THE SIZE OF HIS GUNS!!!!!

Chris Mckenzie (police officer, never played in bands so you guys prob wont know him) beautiful classical guitar player, outstanding to say the least

If Richard Moncur the Busy boy himself has been mentioned then that is DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes Busy, you know why

and finally David Horne, to witness that claw play Street Spirit by Radiohead was................................... ::

----------


## honey

Id say Alec and Charlie McIntosh are the best guitarists in caithness... but then again, they are my uncles!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Stavro

Is this list idea subject to any particular genre?

----------


## slightly_funked

darn if i was still living up there i would had put myself down lol

graham mackenzie

but otherwise some of my favourite players when i was living in thurso 

bobby davies
john newton
and for shredding andrew middleyard

----------


## Cinderella's Shoe

I remember 2 bands that had great guitarists in the mid 1980s - One Card Trick from Wick and Z-Rox from Thurso.  Can't remember the guitarists names but they were really good.

And what about Ruby Bain???????  Don't think anyone has mentioned him yet.

----------


## rob murray

> I remember 2 bands that had great guitarists in the mid 1980s - One Card Trick from Wick and Z-Rox from Thurso. Can't remember the guitarists names but they were really good.
> 
> And what about Ruby Bain??????? Don't think anyone has mentioned him yet.


One Card Trick = I played with that band but it wouldnt be me !!! it would be my brother in law, Wullie Mitchell, Z Rox : David Craig ( I think )  Ruby Bain, played with High Society when he was 16 and could take off Jimmy Pages solo in Rock n roll note perfect, also breezed through AC DC songs, anything he played was effortless.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Modern guitar-playing genius whom I've been lucky enough to see a few times live: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbndgwfG22k

----------


## Boozeburglar

Genius is a very over used term when it comes to guitar playing.

Is there anything that guy is doing that is faintly original?

Now here is a guy I have seen a few times who is much closer to deserving such an accolade...

Stanley Jordan!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjXN3OLgoqs

 :Smile:

----------

